# Creating a Lift Desk



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

*Design Criteria and Platform*

Almost a year ago, I began having trouble with Sciatica. Ever since then I've been doing a lot of research on the problem, and have long since concluded that my main problem is that I sit at a computer too much. (So what in the world am I doing right now?) I've been to PT and the Gym and walking a lot more… but it's not solving the main issue, which is the sitting at the desk.

So naturally I've also been doing a lot of research into ergonomic workstations. I've seen some really cool stuff… but it also cost a lot of cool cash.
So I set about trying to come up with an affordable way to make a lift desk. 
So one of the first things I did was list some criteria:
1) Adjustable from sitting to standing
2) Quick to adjust
3) Easy to adjust
4) DIY solution
5) keyboard and monitor independantly adjustable
6) minimum 16" height difference
7) Keyboard angle negative adjustable
8) Monitor angle adjustable
9) Keyboard tray large enough for split keyboard and mouse
10) number pad stand at angle
11) made of wood?
12) Light weight
13) stylish?
14) gears visible?
15) Carvings?
16) Sturdy
17) Stable
18) Aesthetically pleasing
19) Privacy/Modesty panels
20) Integrates with rest of office.
21) Storage- File Drawers - Pencil (etc) drawers - etc

Lot's of criteria, huh?

I had almost decided to build one totally from scratch from plans that I had actually bought, when I ran across a video of a guy who had converted a motorized drafting table into a carving bench. He'd removed the drafting top and replaced it with a solid wood top, complete with 8" skirt, and twin vise on the end. He could lift it to whatever height he wanted with a push of a switch, and tilt it to any angle… And the price was really good. Hardly anyone uses these things anymore, so you can usually pick 'em up for cheap compared to what they sold for new @ $2,500- $3,000.

I knew right then that's what I was going to use for my platform. I didn't wind up doing anything like he did though…
So I found one on Craigslist, spent a $100 and three hours to pick it up, and that's when the journey began. Didn't stop to think that building a desk around one would wind up costing me nearly what it would if I just bought something outright…

Here's a couple pics of the thing on dollies right after I got it to the shop:


















You can see there's an approximately 8" x 8" telescoping steel column. Inside of that is a big lead screw and a fairly sturdy motor. At the center of the "H" shaped base there's a foot switch that you press that makes this thing go up and down. It moves from approximately 30" to 50" high. That's plenty of travel for what I want to do. It's also fairly quiet and easily adjusted. It's also quite stout. That's at least four of my criteria met.


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

Underdog said:


> *Design Criteria and Platform*
> 
> Almost a year ago, I began having trouble with Sciatica. Ever since then I've been doing a lot of research on the problem, and have long since concluded that my main problem is that I sit at a computer too much. (So what in the world am I doing right now?) I've been to PT and the Gym and walking a lot more… but it's not solving the main issue, which is the sitting at the desk.
> 
> ...


Sciatica :- find a really good chiropractor, mine has worked wonders for me.
Physio didnt help and painkillers just masked symptoms

but i do like the drafting table idea.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Underdog said:


> *Design Criteria and Platform*
> 
> Almost a year ago, I began having trouble with Sciatica. Ever since then I've been doing a lot of research on the problem, and have long since concluded that my main problem is that I sit at a computer too much. (So what in the world am I doing right now?) I've been to PT and the Gym and walking a lot more… but it's not solving the main issue, which is the sitting at the desk.
> 
> ...


There is a guy on YouTube who designed and sells plans for, a counterbalanced standing/sitting desk. It's the best I've seen that isn't motorized.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

Underdog said:


> *Design Criteria and Platform*
> 
> Almost a year ago, I began having trouble with Sciatica. Ever since then I've been doing a lot of research on the problem, and have long since concluded that my main problem is that I sit at a computer too much. (So what in the world am I doing right now?) I've been to PT and the Gym and walking a lot more… but it's not solving the main issue, which is the sitting at the desk.
> 
> ...


Here's the link to that video on YouTube that *Rick M.* mentioned.

Here are more links on how he developed the idea.

You could buy the plans or use sketch up to design your own version.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Underdog said:


> *Design Criteria and Platform*
> 
> Almost a year ago, I began having trouble with Sciatica. Ever since then I've been doing a lot of research on the problem, and have long since concluded that my main problem is that I sit at a computer too much. (So what in the world am I doing right now?) I've been to PT and the Gym and walking a lot more… but it's not solving the main issue, which is the sitting at the desk.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I was on my phone when posting earlier.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

*Designing the Desk*

After a lot of measuring (both the office and the mechanism), I drew up the stripped down drafting table in Sketchup, and imported into Cabinet Vision. I then came up with a design to incorporate both the mechanism, and the storage I wanted, as well as meeting other design criteria mentioned in my previous post.

I did not get to make it in Cherry as I originally wanted, because, well… I just didn't need to spend that much money. I would have liked it a lot better. Maybe the second go round, huh?

So I wound up deciding on 3/4" Maple Ply with black trim. I also finally decided on shaker doors and fronts, as well as re-using some prefinished trim that was unused on previous jobs. That would be 5-1/4" base molding, 1-9/16" modified RB3 on the sub-top of the bases, and 1-1/4" nose mold on the top.

I would create two base cabinets, then bolt them to a finished back, and the base of the mechanism would be bolted to a cleat under the deck to tie it all together. Then the top would be bolted to the arms. Also note the skirt fastened to the top to hide all the electronics and wiring paraphernalia.
So here's a couple of line drawings and a render.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Underdog said:


> *Designing the Desk*
> 
> After a lot of measuring (both the office and the mechanism), I drew up the stripped down drafting table in Sketchup, and imported into Cabinet Vision. I then came up with a design to incorporate both the mechanism, and the storage I wanted, as well as meeting other design criteria mentioned in my previous post.
> 
> ...


I have thought about building something similar. But have got no farther than some thought. I like your concept and design. I will watch with interest as you proceed.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Underdog said:


> *Designing the Desk*
> 
> After a lot of measuring (both the office and the mechanism), I drew up the stripped down drafting table in Sketchup, and imported into Cabinet Vision. I then came up with a design to incorporate both the mechanism, and the storage I wanted, as well as meeting other design criteria mentioned in my previous post.
> 
> ...


Thanks for following along!


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

*Part Cutout and Base Assembly*

With a design worked up in Cabinet Vision, I was ready to output and cut out parts. With the help of a friend who owns a new Camaster, I cut out the case and top parts, and then began putting stuff together.

Unfortunately I didn't get pix of the cutout process… but I have several assembly photos.
Face frames actually came after part cutout and case assembly, but show them first because the second photo is with the bases assembled with the face frames.
I cut out the face frames and assembled them on the clamp table at the cabinet shop I work in, and then ran them through the wide belt sander. It was much easier to do that, than putting them together with a Kreg Jig and sanding it all by hand at home…

Also shown are the top buildup assembled and the finished back. I chose to build up the top with 1/2 birch so that mounting it to the arms would pose no problem, and to stiffen it up so that it would support carrying the PC holder and keyboard pullout. 
I didn't get pix of the threaded inserts I used to fasten the back to the bases… I've got a shot of them on the top though. I'll show that later.
Note the cutout for the mechanism in the inside leg of each base. I'll fasten a cleat a couple inches inside that hole to bolt the base of the mechanism to. But first I have to get the mechanism ready, and there'll be some irreversible steps taken…


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

*The MECHANISM*

When I first got this drafting table, I had to think of how I was going to incorporate it into the desk I wanted to build. Several design decisions were made simply because of the size of my office, and the size of this mechanism.

I couldn't go any larger than 70" wide, and 30" deep simply because the office just isn't big enough for it. 
I couldn't go much smaller than that because this mechanism is just that big. As it was, I needed to remove the legs from the base, and the top, and decide if I was going to keep the tilt mechanism….

I agonized over the loss of the tilt ability for a week or two, but finally decided in order to have the storage and aesthetic qualities I was after, that the tilt had to go, and the arms had to be shortened.

So I removed the top, the tilt mechanism, and the legs. That's the state you see in the first photo.

I finally worked up the courage to get out the Saws-all and shortened the arms, leaving enough tab on the top surface to bend down and weld into the ends of the arm tubes. Point of NO RETURN! I figured there was no going back anyway, because I'd already bought and cut up the plywood.. I took the mechanism over to my mechanic for welding. The price? Two biscuits from the local Golden Pantry. Good Deal! (Unfortunately, no pix of this either!)

Later on, after assembling the pieces of the desk and bolting this to the bases, I discovered that the right side arm was higher by 3/8". I had to remove the mechanism and cut a slice into the bottom of the right arm and then reweld it to the same height as the left side. The price? Well. I still need to bring the boys some biscuits. Better do that before the next welding project, huh?

So.. when I got this thing all fixed up and ready to install, I started thinking about a couple other things. Like, how much metal debris got down in the lead screw?
Turns out, quite a bit.

Also, when testing it out without the top attached, I heard it go "thump thump" on the way down. I wondered about it til I took it apart. It's got a kind of clutch mechanism, so that if the limit switch doesn't work, or it hits something immovable, it won't burn the motor up. So if you have enough weight on the clutch (from a tilting top, for instance), then it doesn't slip like that.

The other thing was that I needed to move the electrical receptacles on the back, to the top of the base so I could get to it. So, I cut new holes in the top of the base, and moved the receptacles, then placed an insulator strip (old plastic oil can) to prevent shorting.

I then proceeded to take it all apart to clean all the grit out, and re-lubricate it. So hence the pix of the wiring and the lead screw. I didn't want to forget how it all went back together.

Speaking of getting it back together…. when I got everything properly cleaned out and lubricated, and these spring loaded orange plastic slides (count: 4 each) on each corner, I tried to re-assemble it.

So…. imagine the base column sitting there with the motor and lead screw installed, and grease in each inside corner, and me holding the top column with the spring loaded slides, also greased, trying to lower this into the bottom column.

And then realizing after several tries, springs and slides falling off, and no small amount of blue streak incantations, that those springs on the slides have to be compressed before they will go down into the bottom column. Grease everywhere, temper frayed…

Finally, many wraps of electrical tape later, the whole mess slid down in place. Thankfully, I didn't get any of the greased parts dirty so that I had to take it all apart and clean it. But boy what a pain!

Anyway, the mechanism worked flawlessly after adjusting the limit switches. Hummmmmm….. Up and down no problem. Only needs some weight on it to keep the clutch nut from spinning.

Ahhhh! Ready to bolt into the assembly!


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re-finishing Unused Trim - A Cautionary Tale*

So thinking to save a little money, since costs were mounting up, I'd refinish some unused trim that was on hand in the cabinet shop I work in.

I found out the reason we rarely refinish this stuff. It's a LOT of sanding! The price was right though…

Bleah. I think I'd just buy new trim, paint, and be done…

I also would use my 2" maple stock instead of my barely 1-5/8" poplar stock to make my 1-1/2" corner molding next time around. For one thing the 1-1/2" didn't always cover the butted up ends of the base and RB3 molding. I'd build more "fudge factor" into this thing next time around… More about that corner molding next time around… You see it leaning up against the lathe in this last picture.

And yes, my home shop IS messy, why do you ask?





































And oh yeah… I had to make cutouts in the base molding before I could paint it. Took a bit of bandsawing and spindle sanding…


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

*Applying Trim*

Finally with all the trim painted, it was time to start applying it. I had finally decided that it was best to use corner trim and butt the base mold and RB3 to that, rather than try to get a modular desk back together exactly right with mitered corners on the trim. Unprotected sharp edges, not quite square construction, and all that, you see…

So here are pix of everything but the top getting trim put on.

I don't think you can see it, but the corner moldings on the inside legs of the bases, have a 45 degree cut on the back side to help capture the skirt as it moves up and down. The front edge of the skirt, with a matching 45, is unsupported except for at the top, and so I figured it would be a bit "floppy". This is my attempt at keeping it in line.

Try to figure out what sequence you'd cut an "L" section molding with a 45 at the inside top of the "L". That was a bit tricky on my table saw.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Underdog said:


> *Applying Trim*
> 
> Finally with all the trim painted, it was time to start applying it. I had finally decided that it was best to use corner trim and butt the base mold and RB3 to that, rather than try to get a modular desk back together exactly right with mitered corners on the trim. Unprotected sharp edges, not quite square construction, and all that, you see…
> 
> ...


Almost there… certainly looking forward to the finale'


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Underdog said:


> *Applying Trim*
> 
> Finally with all the trim painted, it was time to start applying it. I had finally decided that it was best to use corner trim and butt the base mold and RB3 to that, rather than try to get a modular desk back together exactly right with mitered corners on the trim. Unprotected sharp edges, not quite square construction, and all that, you see…
> 
> ...


Oh no. There's a LONG way to go yet… It's like framing a house. Looks like a lot gets done at first, but there's a lot of stuff that needs to happen before it's done.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

*First Assembly, Bolting in Mechanism, First Look*

The next thing that happened in this sequence, was that I clamped the back and bases together, then drilled holes through the back of the bases, and into the back. I then inserted the threaded fasteners into the back, and epoxied them into place.









As a side note, it takes a surprising amount of hardware to make this kind of thing. I now have a box full of 1/4" x 20 fasteners and washers.









Then, with the left base lying on the finished back, I bolted it onto the back, inserted the mechanism into the cutout in the left base, shimmed it up, then slid the right base into place, and bolted it onto the back. Then I lined up the lift mechanism where it should be, and pocket screwed the support cleats in place, and bolted the mechanism in. *Obviously you can see from the pictures that this wasn't the EXACT sequence of events. It took a couple of tries…
Oh, and you can now see the 45 degree cut on the inside corner moldings at the front of the cabinet.













































At this point the sub tops and ends could have their trim applied… 


















Then we tilted the whole mess upright and placed the top, to get our first look at the appearance of the beast. 
















This was also where I first learned that the arms were not level to the base. You can just see the weld where I sliced it and had it welded back up. There were further surprises with the top, too, later on…


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

*Drawers, Guides, and Sleeves*

One thing you have to have when you plan to have drawers in your desk, is drawer boxes. And if you have boxes, you usually have guides. And in my case, I also have the guides mounted to sleeves to aid in installation and adjustment.
I did the drawer box fabrication at the cabinet shop because it's just easier than trying to do all this at home. No big deal. Drawer side material is all cut out and banded in 96" long strips. Only thing left to do then is cut to size, glue/brad it together, then hot glue the bottom in to prevent rattle.
I did drag the boxes and the guides and the jig home one day, and mounted all the hardware- just to keep from interrupting production.



















One of these days, I'll get this thing to where I can actually mount these in the cabinet. Lots to go yet!
Let's go see how the top fits on, shall we?


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

*2nd Assembly and a Surprise*

In a previous post, you read that I actually had to remove the mechanism, and have the right arm rewelded so that it was the same height off the base as the left one. Once I got the lift mechanism back in and got the brackets for the tops bolted on, and drilled for fasteners, I test fit the top to see where the inserts needed to go.

Huh. Look at that, says I, the center post of the mechanism hits the top and keeps it off the desk. Just before taking the top off and routing a recess, I marked where I wanted the inserts to go, so I didn't have to do it again.

So off came the top, and router came out, and a recess got cut so the top would come all the way down. 
And then I drilled, inserted, and epoxied those fasteners in.


















And then a second assembly and a test run for the mechanism. Yay! It works!









Next I need to put some banding on the skirt parts, cut a 45 on the front edges, and put it together…


----------



## ArworksIII (Nov 25, 2015)

Underdog said:


> *2nd Assembly and a Surprise*
> 
> In a previous post, you read that I actually had to remove the mechanism, and have the right arm rewelded so that it was the same height off the base as the left one. Once I got the lift mechanism back in and got the brackets for the tops bolted on, and drilled for fasteners, I test fit the top to see where the inserts needed to go.
> 
> ...


Absolute engineering for sure..


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

*Assembling and Attaching Modesty Panels*

I decided early on that I would attach the CPU, it's pullout holder, the keyboard pullout, and possibly the UPS, to the top somehow, so that I only had to have one power cord that flexed as the top was adjusted from the sitting to standing positions. That being the case, I also wanted to hide all the assorted electronic ganglia from view in the standing position. So I designed a "U" shaped Modesty Panel (Heretofore called a "skirt"- nomenclature changed to avoid the awkward proximity of words like "mounting" and "skirt" in the title.) to fit between the base cabinets and attach to the top.

This posed some challenges with structural stability as it would be open and unsupported at the bottom of the open end of the "U". So along with the cleats and stretchers that allowed attachment to the top, I cut a 45 angle on the open edges, to ride behind and be captured by, the 45 angle cut on the inside corner pieces on the bases.

Here are pictures of the modesty panel assembly, and of the modesty panels mounted on the top. And another view of the whole thing assembled.





































It's coming together finally! And it might even work.

Next I'll need to pin nail the small beauty molding to the end panels and the back panel. And then I'll HAVE to make a decision about staining or leaving natural. Maple typically doesn't stain very well, because it's so tight grained that any end grain makes blotches. I need information on wood conditioner….
And then I need to make some doors and drawer fronts.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

*Drawer Fronts and Door*

I thought about what kind of doors I wanted that would go with the rest of the desk, and finally decided on a mission style slab drawer front for the smaller drawers, and a back cut flat panel for the larger drawers. I also decided I didn't want it to look like I had a door on one side and a drawer stack on the other. I wanted it to be symmetrical. So I decided to spline two drawer fronts together to make the door, and make it look like a drawer stack. As you will see it turned out pretty well.
First you have to rip and cross cut parts, then you have to mill them in a shaper, and then of course glue up the 5 piece cope and stick parts. Here's one put together, and one ready to put together.









I made the top rail of the door/drawer side a little wider/taller so that I could spline two drawer fronts together to make a single door, and cut a groove mimicking the reveals of the drawers on the left side.


































Unfortunately I neglected to clamp this assembly, and let it dry in a bent position. I had to cut another slab and respline it! Luckily I didn't have to rebuild the 5 piece front. Clamped this time!









Finally the groove has to be cut and then the doors sanded. Whew! Glad that's over. (And of course I cut my groove on the wrong side of the line, and if I were to do this right, I'd do it over. But too much time had gone by, and I needed to get it all put together! You can't see it on the finished desk anyway.)








And of course I put a batten on the back side of this, just to make sure it stayed stable. I didn't glue it on until I was SURE it cleared all the hinges. Good thing I didn't because I had to cut it down twice!


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

*Adding Beauty Mold as "Panels"*

One of the things I agonized over for a few weeks, before finally making a decision was whether to put beauty mold on the back and ends. I had drawn this originally with slats creating a panel look and just didn't like it. Then I decided I'd put beauty mold on the create the panel look. So I purchased enough footage to do the panels and the doors. 
It took several hours to get enough black paint on this stuff… 
Anyway, I also made a decision NOT to put it on the doors.
How I finally made the decision to put it on the panels, was to apply some to a 1/4" piece of plywood slightly smaller than my end panel "opening", and apply it as a mockup. I did an informal poll on my Facebook page, and the results were overwhelmingly in favor of the applied molding:









Once that decision was made, then I had to screw up my courage and actually lay it out, and start gluing and nailing it on. I scored a NICE 23 gauge Senco Pinner to do the job. (Not shown.) But it went well and I think turned out well.
The first panel was the hardest because I was anxious not to mess it up:
























And finally I was done! Whew!








Notice all the paraphernalia on the top of the desk. All the drawers and the keyboard pullout. I modified that keyboard pullout so it would fit along with the mechanism.

Next up will be the finishing… Had to use my employers finished booths for this. Glad I didn't have to do that at home!


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

*Applying Finish and Sanding AGAIN*

I got permission to finish my desk at work, thankfully, because this would have been a royal pain to do in my home shop as small as it is.
The cabinet shop is equipped with a sanding booth, and two spray booths, with all requisite equipment. I can't remember, but it seems I put finish on these one weekend. Took two days I think. But it could have been just one. It's all a blur at this point.
Anyway, it took two coats of sealer, and two coats of top coat for each piece. There were seven pieces in all. And some of them had to be coated both sides, or inside and outside (the bases.) That's four coats for each of seven pieces. That's 28 sprays. If you do both sides, that makes it 56 spray cycles. If it takes fifteen minutes per piece to dry enough to scuff and then recoat, (totally optimal) then turn over to do the other side, that's 14 hours. 
But I also touched up with black sealer on some of the trim areas and sprayed it on the bottom side of the top. So that was a couple more steps.

I do know it took me at least one full day…
Here're the pix:




































But that's not including having to correct a problem on the top. After I got a coat of sealer on the top, I noticed scratches all the way across in several places. That was particularly aggravating, because it's really hard to sand through fresh sealer without gumming up the sandpaper. Enter the big eraser to clean sealer off the sanding disk…



















So once this all was done, I let it cure for a week or so. I think it was the next weekend I installed it in my office. But that meant I had to clean it out and remove the old desk…


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

*Old Desk Removal- Permanently Temporary Item*

I grew up on a homestead in Alaska from 1968 to 1980 or so… and one of the inside jokes that came about during the period was about the temporary buildings we built, becoming permanent because we never got around to building a permanent building. So they were always "permanently temporary".

Well, "temporary" was what these prefab desks were to be when we first put them in our brand new building 13 years ago. So far only two of the original five have been replaced. This is the second one. So these have been permanently temporary…

So one Sunday afternoon, I tackled the final push to install my new desk…

Anyway, the first part was boxing up all the stuff I wanted to keep, and throwing away accumulated stuff that I didn't need. At All.
And the second part was disassembling the old desk and removing it from the office. That was a huge relief.
Here's some of the stuff removed from my office and temporarily stored in my coworkers office. You can partially see the old desk. I texted him a picture of this and said; "too bad about your office". His response? "Oh look at that. I have a new monitor, and a really fancy new chair!" 
Sorry buddy. That's NOT gonna happen.









Here's the office after the desk got moved out. It's been there a while. And yes that's our server sitting there in the background. Gotta make something to house that…










And hows about that old desk, eh? Looks a lot smaller on the cart in pieces:



















That was a huge relief!
But then it was time for the final assembly…..


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Underdog said:


> *Old Desk Removal- Permanently Temporary Item*
> 
> I grew up on a homestead in Alaska from 1968 to 1980 or so… and one of the inside jokes that came about during the period was about the temporary buildings we built, becoming permanent because we never got around to building a permanent building. So they were always "permanently temporary".
> 
> ...


Are you going to recycle or start fresh?

Do you have plans for your server cabinet?
I need to build one too but mine needs to be dust prove, i.e. filtered incoming air!


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Underdog said:


> *Old Desk Removal- Permanently Temporary Item*
> 
> I grew up on a homestead in Alaska from 1968 to 1980 or so… and one of the inside jokes that came about during the period was about the temporary buildings we built, becoming permanent because we never got around to building a permanent building. So they were always "permanently temporary".
> 
> ...


Am I going to recycle? Maybe. But probably not. The boss thinks we should just toss the old one in the trash.

Start fresh? Absolutely. Look at all the previous blog posts in this series. I'm almost done posting, and I'm typing from the new desk now….


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

*Final Assembly and Installation - putting the puzzle together.*

I started working on this August 1, 2015, when I purchased the drafting table. I have a receipt for $100 from a flea market in north Georgia. I finally put it together in my office January 17, 2016, which is about 4 weeks ago today.

Took me almost six months from start to finish. I'm now using this desk as I write this.

The assembly went fairly well since I'd done it a couple of times previously. The sequence is as follows. Place the back on the carpet face down. Place one base back down on the back, and bolt it into place.


















With the mechanism standing ready, and shims ready to hold the column spaced correctly, place the other base ready to receive the end of the base of the mechanism. And then lay the mechanism over onto the shims, and slide the holes in the base over the ends of the mechanisms base. Bolt together and stand upright. Easy Peasy. Well. Almost.


















Then of course, I had to attach the glides on the skirt to assist keeping the whole thing from scraping itself to death.
I tried using nylon nuts at first, but that didn't work out so well, because they were just too thick, and the screws just popped right through them. So I wound up using drawer glides instead.




































I didn't get a picture of the top installed that day, but you can see mounting holes in the arm brackets, and holes in the skirt where it got mounted. And in the picture above you can see the top leaning against the wall.










Once all that was done I mounted the drawer sleeves with guides into the bases, and got them somewhat level and ready for the drawer boxes. Once those were in place, I began with the bottom drawer face making sure that it was shimmed the correct amount away from the frame, and then pin nailed and screwed it to the box from the back. Then I could adjust the sleeve until the face lay flat and even. Then the next face, box, and sleeve were adjusted, until I got to the top drawer and everything was lined up. I neglected to take pictures until I was almost done…



























The left side went similarly, except I needed to mount a door in the bottom opening, and had only one drawer in the top opening. I used three hinges to help keep the door stable since it was two drawer fronts splined together. I retrofitted a soft close mechanism after the fact. You can see the door and batten here:









After the top and skirt were on, and all the drawers were in, it was basically all done. I did wait til Monday to install the UPS, keyboard pullout, and CPU holder… Now that I think about it, I actually installed the drawers and door that week too.

So with that, I'll post a picture of the pulls, as well as the keyboard pullout, the CPU holder, and the UPS all installed under the hood.
The choice of pulls was decided because we had the right amount of these black pulls in stock and left over from another job. And because they looked good on the cabinet:









Here's a look under the hood. A bit awkward, but you can see where things are mounted, and all the ganglia flopping about. Hence the skirt, or modesty panel:


















In the next installment, I'll show pictures of the final piece and recap the project.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

Underdog said:


> *Final Assembly and Installation - putting the puzzle together.*
> 
> I started working on this August 1, 2015, when I purchased the drafting table. I have a receipt for $100 from a flea market in north Georgia. I finally put it together in my office January 17, 2016, which is about 4 weeks ago today.
> 
> ...


Cool, can't wait to see it done.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

*The Final Product, A Prototype*

Several years ago, when I first envisioned a new desk for my office I was thinking of a total remodel to accomplish several things, one of which was getting our server off the floor and into a cabinet, another of which was creating a showpiece for custom carving capabilities.

Now, a few years later, due to health priorities, what I wound up with was something totally different. Now I have a functional lift desk that will accommodate any position, standing, sitting, or anything in between.

Hopefully it will help with the sciatica.

With no further ado, here are the pictures:




































Here's a video of the lift desk:





It is a one-off creation, so naturally there are things I learned during the process. I would change several things about the design as a result. But I did meet most of my criteria.
Here's a recap of the criteria I posted at the beginning of the blog:
1) Adjustable from sitting to standing - Check
2) Quick to adjust - Check- modestly quick.
3) Easy to adjust - Check - would change the location of switch though.
4) DIY solution - Check (And how!)
5) keyboard and monitor independantly adjustable (Keyboard: Check - Monitor arm still a possibility.)
6) minimum 16" height difference - Check - full 20 inches of adjustment.
7) Keyboard angle negative adjustable - Check
8) Monitor angle adjustable - No. Again, monitor arm adjustable
9) Keyboard tray large enough for split keyboard and mouse- Check: May make a new tray
10) number pad stand at angle - check, but this also may change.
11) made of wood? - Check.
12) Light weight - Not a all.
13) stylish? - Check - Passably so. Originally wanted Cherry. Would change black trim to Walnut.
14) gears visible? - Steampunk DID cross my mind, but NO.
15) Carvings? - Maybe next time.
16) Sturdy - Check. OH YES.
17) Stable - Check.
18) Aesthetically pleasing - Check. 
19) Privacy/Modesty panels - Check.
20) Integrates with rest of office. - No. A little large actually, and doesn't match the original style.
21) Storage- File Drawers - Pencil (etc) drawers - etc - Check. LOTS of storage.

Most of my criteria were met. Most of the important ones anyway.

But what would I change now that it is in use?

Well one of the most glaring issues is the fact that there are some pretty bad pinch points. The top, as it descends, will crush anything that is between it and the subtops. Also, the skirt as it descends, tends to catch the trash can. So I would create a much smaller top that only overlapped the bases by a quarter inch plus the thickness of the molding. And I would stop it before it got all the way to the sub tops. The skirt would be captured within a race built into the bases. I would probably incorporate roller bearings into the skirt and races instead of using a "V" type capturing method.

The next glaring issue is that I attached the top off center from the arms of the mechanism. So the weight of the top, the UPS, the CPU, and Keyboard tray are all on one side. Consequently, at the top of the travel the column tends to cant, making the top tilt over. I'm a little concerned it will wear the column prematurely. I may have to relocate the mechanism and change the attachment point on the top.

There are a few more things that I would probably change, but those two are the major things.

The other, littler issues I'll probably address at some point in the future. For instance, I'll probably put some dividers in the drawers at some point, as well as make another tray out of Corian for the keyboard pullout. And at some point I'll get another monitor, and I'll want a monitor arm that I can adjust.

It's been quite a project, and took much longer than I first anticpated. But it has been quite worth it.

Thanks for following along with me.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Underdog said:


> *The Final Product, A Prototype*
> 
> Several years ago, when I first envisioned a new desk for my office I was thinking of a total remodel to accomplish several things, one of which was getting our server off the floor and into a cabinet, another of which was creating a showpiece for custom carving capabilities.
> 
> ...


NICE ! THat thing is wicked cool ! Great job !


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Underdog said:


> *The Final Product, A Prototype*
> 
> Several years ago, when I first envisioned a new desk for my office I was thinking of a total remodel to accomplish several things, one of which was getting our server off the floor and into a cabinet, another of which was creating a showpiece for custom carving capabilities.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe!


----------



## OldGuysRule (Sep 27, 2015)

Underdog said:


> *The Final Product, A Prototype*
> 
> Several years ago, when I first envisioned a new desk for my office I was thinking of a total remodel to accomplish several things, one of which was getting our server off the floor and into a cabinet, another of which was creating a showpiece for custom carving capabilities.
> 
> ...


*Ditto on what Joe said!*

I was thinking about the same concept but, I was thinking raise the whole desk. Telescoping legs. I do like the way that it looks. Love the color contrast!


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Underdog said:


> *The Final Product, A Prototype*
> 
> Several years ago, when I first envisioned a new desk for my office I was thinking of a total remodel to accomplish several things, one of which was getting our server off the floor and into a cabinet, another of which was creating a showpiece for custom carving capabilities.
> 
> ...


I think there's a link on my first blog post to a couple of DIY desks that do that Rod.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Underdog said:


> *The Final Product, A Prototype*
> 
> Several years ago, when I first envisioned a new desk for my office I was thinking of a total remodel to accomplish several things, one of which was getting our server off the floor and into a cabinet, another of which was creating a showpiece for custom carving capabilities.
> 
> ...


That's a great design and you did a fine job on it. Nice work! It's a very creative piece.


----------



## Bioguy (Aug 14, 2020)

Underdog said:


> *The Final Product, A Prototype*
> 
> Several years ago, when I first envisioned a new desk for my office I was thinking of a total remodel to accomplish several things, one of which was getting our server off the floor and into a cabinet, another of which was creating a showpiece for custom carving capabilities.
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,
I don't have enough posts yet to send you a direct message, so I'll have to resurrect this thread. This desk is exactly what I need. Beautiful job.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Underdog said:


> *The Final Product, A Prototype*
> 
> Several years ago, when I first envisioned a new desk for my office I was thinking of a total remodel to accomplish several things, one of which was getting our server off the floor and into a cabinet, another of which was creating a showpiece for custom carving capabilities.
> 
> ...


Well if you were closer, I'd sell it to ya. It's taking up space in my shop right now.


----------



## Bioguy (Aug 14, 2020)

Underdog said:


> *The Final Product, A Prototype*
> 
> Several years ago, when I first envisioned a new desk for my office I was thinking of a total remodel to accomplish several things, one of which was getting our server off the floor and into a cabinet, another of which was creating a showpiece for custom carving capabilities.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the postage might be a little steep.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Underdog said:


> *The Final Product, A Prototype*
> 
> Several years ago, when I first envisioned a new desk for my office I was thinking of a total remodel to accomplish several things, one of which was getting our server off the floor and into a cabinet, another of which was creating a showpiece for custom carving capabilities.
> 
> ...





> Yeah, the postage might be a little steep.
> 
> - Bioguy


HA HA HA!

Ya think?!!!

That's a hindrance alright.


----------

